# Low-Flow Regulator



## abennett (Nov 22, 2018)

Tricky question (at least for me)...And I was hoping someone could help give me an idea of what to get.

I am looking for a low-flow regulator of sorts, and by that, I mean something that will produce around 0.5 to 10 LPM of air flow. Doesn't need to fit those exact parameters, but very, very low flow...

I would like the inlet to be a quick-connect, so I can quickly hook it to my compressor, and the outlet to be a small barb (like for fish-tubing) around 5mm (give or take a bit). I need to have some type of gauge, so I know how many LPM I am pushing in air, as I running some tests, and I need a consistent, measured, low air flow...

Any ideas?
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

